# Monologue for Grieg's Peer Gynt?



## Casandra (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey there! Is there a written piece for one actor after H. Ibsen's play which may be performed with orchestra? I remember hearing something at the radio about 10 years ago, but it is nowhere to be found. Any information is helpful, have a great day, Casandra :wave:


----------



## Animato (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi Casandra,

I don't know about such a piece. But I know that Grieg's Suite "Peer Gynt" (for ORchestra) is often performed together with someone reading the poem by Ibsen. Probably you heard this kind of performance.


----------

